# NZXT Hue



## _AkasH_ (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi,

Does anyone know if and where I can get the NZXT Hue and how much it'd cost?

I looked everywhere online and couldn't find it. 

The product : NZXT :: Unique. Unprecendented. Inspired - HUE Product Detail

Thanks
Akash


----------

